# Howdy !



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi guys 5 years Hardbooter here. Just started using softboot last year and starting to carve my Holster-I Wide as well but it turns out it's not wide enough for my size 12 Driver X. Loving it, until I really lay down a heel side and the binding cup rises the tip of the nose :dizzy:

So I'm here to get help on selecting my next board and soak up information on Softboot setups and such. So used to having custom tailored boards that trying to pick something generic is quite a challenge.


----------

